# Fingers crossed



## lusterleaf

Sent a letter into my local school district requesting a meeting, going to try to fight for services I think my son should have (and should have had all along but I stupidly have been letting them get away with it). Here's hoping all goes well and I am successful!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------

